# Did I make a mistake in my fish choice.



## seventyfivegallonsofun (Sep 13, 2010)

Greetings, I have a 6 week old tank that is a 75 gallon. It is filtered with a Rena XP 4. I have 2 air stones on opposite ends of the tanks. 250W heater with water at 78 degrees. The water condition is proper for fish. I have added a few plants and hope to add more. My question is my fish selection which my son and wife were part of and whether my tank is proper size and plants will flourish in it. All of my fish are very small currently. I currently have 1 Pacu, 2 red tin foil barbs, 1 angelfish (1 was sick from pet store and didnt make it and they havent restocked yet i got last 2 there), and 2 blue gouramis. I know the Pacu and barbs get large. Did they overstock my 75 gallon? If i ever add more fish i would only add corydoras perhaps. Thanks for feedback.

:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, not sure how long Pacus take to grow, but they can get up to 30". Live for a long time too. With the exception of that I'd say you did okay and you'd still have room to grow. Not a very pretty fish.


----------



## seventyfivegallonsofun (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree with the Pacu that was my 10 year old sons doing, you know the whole piranahs are cool phase. I had a Pacu as a child and it did get big. My father had it in a 55 gallon. He didnt believe in live plants and only had plastic ones, but I find myself more and more interested in live plants now.


----------



## Greg W (May 26, 2010)

The pacu can hit 22 in. your tinfoil barb will hit around 12in. in size.I work in a fish store and i do not have pacus for sail any more.They will eat live plants,smaller fish.They are one of the hardest fish to find a home for,the last one that some one brought in and dropped off was about 18in. and it had broke there tank.I had to get the denver zoo to take it.The tinfoils are a good fish but they do get big.Best of luck


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd either get rid of the pacu, or the angel. Theyre not too compatible! In a 75 gallon tank you'd probably do well with semi-agressive fish that dont get much larger than the angels. You can do very well with some interesting tetras, such as the buenos aires and black skirts. Even some silver dollars, a few nice rainbows, and maybe a black ghost knife! The pacu really limits what you can have in the tank and it will outgrow that tank.


----------



## seventyfivegallonsofun (Sep 13, 2010)

I think that I will find another home for the Pacu. I'm very interested in establishing some more live plants. How are the red tinfoil barbs as far as plant treatment? You guys are 100% correct on the Pacu eating them as he has already begin to chow on the few plants I have. I havent noticed the barbs eating them but they are still small.

Thanks again for any feedback.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Tinfoil barbs do eat plants, but keeping them well fed you should be fine.


----------

